# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Glasses for an airline pilot

## snoozy

Have a chap who just started flying his bifocals OK but intermediate non existant obviously.

He wants a Varifocal?

Any suggestions on best type of Varifocal for flying or perhaps a recommended trifocal?

----------


## chip anderson

Depends on whether he has overhead instruments locate a short or intermediate distance from eye.   Den you got's real trouble.

Chip

----------


## EyeCare Rich

I think you should look for something with as much peripheral clarity as possible.  At least you have a few choices in freeform nowadays.  Check into the Zeiss Individual, or the Autograph 2.  Don't forget about plain old Trifocals as well, no distortion.  Just my simple opinion.   :Biggrin:

----------


## EyeCare Rich

Great point Chip!! I guess lifestyle questions are sort of important huh?

----------


## rbaker

Been flying since 1956. A carefully fitted occupational FT-28 is my lens of choice.

----------


## finefocus

> Been flying since 1956. A carefully fitted occupational FT-28 is my lens of choice.


Do you mean a double-D?

----------


## rbaker

> Do you mean a double-D?


Yes . . . bifocal or trifocal as needed.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Been flying since 1956. A carefully fitted occupational FT-28 is my lens of choice.
> 
> *



That also should be the choice as their is no distortive parts to these lenses, even if I read of airline pilots using PALS in the cockpit.

http://www.airtalk.org/progressive-l...s-vt75329.html

----------


## RetroRat

> Do you mean a double-D?


I would have thought a pair of double-D's would be a distraction to most pilots  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## cocoisland58

Having worked for a pilot/optician and fit many a fly-boy I can tell you that they prefer a flat top bi or tri over a progressive.  No polorized lenses either.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hmmm, the pilots here want polarized lenses.

----------


## cocoisland58

> Hmmm, the pilots here want polarized lenses.


Not sure why they don't here but they don't.  Instruments?  They all want the old B&L metal goggle with glass g-15 lenses, now mind you these guys are mostly senior citizens flying vintage planes so it may be the authenticity thing they are after.

----------


## rbaker

The reason they want G-15 or Truecolor in crown glass is because this material offers the greatest visual acuity and maximum elimination of those pesky ultravioley rays. Polarized lenses may conflict with some flight instruments that have polarized face plates.

All that being said, the best route is to give the pilot what he wants. He wants a progressive lens in a monocle - give him a progressive in a monocle.

----------


## braheem24

If he's training very unlikely he has an overhead anything, IF he's training with a G1000 instrument panel made by Garmin, you may want to explain the polar option on LCD screens at 45 degrees off axis.

----------


## AngeHamm

Having flashbacks to my early lab days. Made a lot of double-D segs for Northern Virgfinia pilots around 1990. Lots of trifocal lower, bifocal uppers.

----------


## finefocus

> Having flashbacks to my early lab days. Made a lot of double-D segs for Northern Virgfinia pilots around 1990. Lots of trifocal lower, bifocal uppers.


My favorite pilot patient (777 Captain) likes low-fitted trifocals, non-polar brown C, and then polaroid grey C for his glider.
Asidem: Has anyone ever done an upside down PAL for some special purpose?

----------


## chip anderson

Snoozy isn't an optician.

----------


## Michael Walach

How about TRIVEX NXT G15, Individually optimized PAL. Or, if intermediate distance required for overhead instruments PAL on the bottom and FT or Round Seg 35 on the top, or Bifocal or Trifocal on the bottom and PAL on the top? Just find out exactly what the needs are, what intermediate viewing distance is and Quest Optical Specialty Lab will accommodate you. If you need vocational lens availability catalog I will be happy to send it to you.

----------


## snoozy

Thank you all for your help.

Even Chip however I fail to see relevance in your statement that I am not an Optician.

Should I scan my GOC registration and put it online sorry I missed that in the T and Cs?

I simply have been out of Optics for last 10 years whilst running refractive laser clinics in UK.

Now back looking after my own Optical shops that I have owned for 20 years and starting to get 
some enthusiasm back.


Thanks Chip for your kind comments.

----------


## sharpstick777

One solution that I have used well is using different types (one polar, one not) of magnetic clip-on's over a clear pair, so I would give the pilot the option of trading clips depending on his/her conditions.  Many instruments now can be seen under Polarized light, so its less of a concern than it was.  Sometimes a non-Polarized lens will allow the the glint of a distant plane through the lens, so some of my pilot patients would wear polarized clips except when landing and would scan the sky with a non-polar pair to make sure no small planes were flying below the radar.  Also, in water landings non-polar lenses will show the surface better, and here in Washington we have a lot of float planes.  I have done these sets for Boeing test pilots who were very pleased with their ability to choose the best lens for their conditions.  Also, almost all of the pilots I have fit in Progressives, usually an Auto II, Seiko Succeed but I would also fit a GT2-3D without hesitation.  All have very good distance vision.  Brown or Green is prefered for pilots than standard Gray, the loss of depth perception with Gray is enormous.

----------


## sharpstick777

> Even Chip however I fail to see relevance in your statement that I am not an Optician.
>   Should I scan my GOC registration and put it online sorry I missed that in the T and Cs?
>   I simply have been out of Optics for last 10 years whilst running refractive laser clinics in UK. 
> Now back looking after my own Optical shops that I have owned for 20 years and starting to get 
> some enthusiasm back. Thanks Chip for your kind comments.


Snoozy, you are responding very gracefully, and I am sorry that you were treated so unkindly here on Optiboard.  I hear from many people who don't visit or post here anymore because some people are not as kind as they could be.

----------


## chip anderson

Snoozy:  If an appology is due, I give you one.  But I cannot even begin to believe that an "Ophthalmic Dispenser" would need to know the applications and needs for bifocals, progressives and trifocals.   Only a very green apprentice or consumer would hint that he didn't know these basics.   Some might argue the various merrits of these as there are those on Optiboards that think the latest technology is the only thing to concider for any application and others that feel some of the older technologies might provide a better solution.   But none would ask "what's a bifocal, a trifocal and progressive used for?

Chip

----------


## snoozy

Chip you just do not get it.
You still seem determined to question my integrity.
I am neither green or a consumer .
 .
You no doubt are very knowledgeable withregards the Optical business
however some basic manners would greatly be appreciated.

----------


## raghuram

Hi...

Can any one suggest what is the need of using glasses or any kind of bifocals for pilots...is it useful for them for proper maintenance as the flight is covered properly...generally air crafts pilots only use glasses...

----------


## marquette42

The answer to this question is there is no real answer.  Just like with any patient you have to ask the "lifestyle" or in this case "flightstyle" questions.  Each cockpit is different as is each pilot's preferences.  For example, my family only flys WACO airplanes from the 20s-40s.  All the instruments are set at an excellent intermediate height with no LCD.

You have to determine from him what his flight experience consists of and what his needs as a pilot are.  

I often hear inexperienced or poorly educated opticians say pilots can never wear polarized.  There is little farther from the truth.  There certainly are a segment of the piloting community who would have their flight performance hampered by polarized, but to make a blanket statement that no pilot should ever wear polarized is incorrecr.  Talk to him, find his needs and the right lens will present itself to you.  however, after asking the right questions if you still are stumped as to how to best suit your patients needs, post the specifics and maybe someone can help focus you to the right areas and give you pros and cons to what he will run into with various lenses.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I often hear inexperienced or poorly educated opticians say pilots can never wear polarized. There is little farther from the truth. There certainly are a segment of the piloting community who would have their flight performance hampered by polarized, but to make a blanket statement that no pilot should ever wear polarized is incorrecr. 
> 
> *




*Australian Government.........Civil Aviation Authority,

**2.1.13 Sunglasses*Glare is often a cause of significant discomfort when flying above cloud or when flying intothe sun. Sunglasses may be required in such circumstances.
There are two basic factors to consider when selecting sunglasses, namely the frame andthe lenses.
Any spectacle frame reduces the field of vision. Narrow frames that carry large lenses aredesirable. The most critical problem with frames arises from the presence of wide sidearmswhich significantly impair the peripheral visual field.
Sunglass lenses should protect the eyes from glare while not adversely affecting the visualcues necessary for safe flight. Accordingly, lenses should not be too dark, and shouldtransmit at least 15% of incident light. The tint used should be "neutral density" (N.D.),that is, a greyish tint that does not distort colour perception or adversely affect red signaldetection and recognition. The recommended tint is N.D.15.
Lenses of polycarbonate are preferred because of their impact-resistance and ability toabsorb ultra-violet and infrared rays. However, these lenses can scratch readily and anyscratched spectacles should be discarded.
To ensure that sunglasses provide adequate protection from solar radiation that maydamage the eyes, only those sunglasses that conform to the current Australian Standardshould be worn.
Sunglasses that conform to the current Australian Standard also meet acceptablestandards for lens quality, frame strength and lens retention.For aviation use, those sunglasses marked "Specific Purpose Sunglasses" arerecommended, provided their frames are appropriate. The lenses of these sunglasseshave been specifically designed for use in conditions of intense glare, such as in flightabove cloud. At high altitude, atmospheric absorption of ultra-violet radiation is reduced.
Polarising sunglasses should*not* *be used when flying. The polarising filter interacts with**the cockpit transparency to produce a distorted and degraded visual field that poses a**threat to air safety.
**The pilot who already wears prescription spectacles for flying can choose from a number**of options for glare protection. Prescription sunglasses with N.D.15 lenses can be**obtained, or N.D.15 clip-on or flip-up sunglasses may be worn over prescription**spectacles.
**Pilots who require correction of their near vision only and who wear "look-overs" are**advised to obtain bifocals and a plano upper segment. Clip-on or flip-up sunglasses can**then be worn. However, the dangers of flip-ups previously mentioned should be recalled.*

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I still think polarized lenses are indicated in many piloting instances. Australia's regulations look sloppy, giventheir instances ofrunin words withno spaces. And the FAA's reasoning that with polarized lenses no pilot would be able to see a flash off a possible intesecting airplane is balderdash. Anyone who's ever worn polarized lenses will notice a bright flare from the sun's reflections off windshields, etc. The polarizing does reduce it to a non-blinding glare, but I guess the FAA wants them to be blinded by the reflection.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*POLARIZATION.* Polarized lenses are not recommendedfor use in the aviation environment. While useful for blockingreflected light from horizontal surfaces such as water orsnow, polarization can reduce or eliminate the visibility ofinstruments that incorporate anti-glare filters. Polarized lensesmay also interfere with visibility through an aircraft windscreenby enhancing striations in laminated materials and mask thesparkle of light that reflects off shiny surfaces such as anotheraircraft’s wing or windscreen, which can reduce the time a pilothas to react in a “see-and-avoid” traffic situation.





More information:
FAA publication: Sunglasses for pilots: beyond the image. http://www.faa.gov/pilots/safety/pilotsafetybrochures/media/sunglasses.pdf
FAA pilot safety brochure: Pilot vision. http://www.faa.gov/pilots/safety/pilotsafetybrochures/media/Pilot_Vision.pdf

----------


## Uilleann

Ah this ol BS drug up again.  There is ZERO chance of eliminating 100% of reflections from aviation traffic.  NONE.  As far as the modern avionics suite, I have yet to find a SINGLE instrument that has ever 'blacked out' due to cross polarization, although I don't doubt there are some that might to a greater or lesser extent.  These "warnings" are a silly fear tactic created by those who sit in cubicles writing manuals (but don't actually fly) trying to sound intelligent.  The overwhelming population of pilots I've talked to about this at any of the local FBOs, glider ports, ANG or AF bases, or out at the Itnl prefer polar lenses to non.  But by all means, feel free to keep parroting the same old out of date manuals and archaic regs.   :Giggle:

----------


## Diopterman

> Ah this ol BS drug up again. There is ZERO chance of eliminating 100% of reflections from aviation traffic. NONE. As far as the modern avionics suite, I have yet to find a SINGLE instrument that has ever 'blacked out' due to cross polarization, although I don't doubt there are some that might to a greater or lesser extent. These "warnings" are a silly fear tactic created by those who sit in cubicles writing manuals (but don't actually fly) trying to sound intelligent. The overwhelming population of pilots I've talked to about this at any of the local FBOs, glider ports, ANG or AF bases, or out at the Itnl prefer polar lenses to non. But by all means, feel free to keep parroting the same old out of date manuals and archaic regs.


Hey......I didn't get a HARUMPH outta you!!

----------


## Uilleann

:Yellowcarded:  Oh snap...you're right!  ;)

----------


## CalCal

Time for that Trifocal!!!

----------


## marquette42

There are two good reasons for polarized lenses to be counter indicated a) poorly designed LCD instruments, yes there are some out there that are designed with cross-polarization and b) swept canopies that lead to distortion when looking through a polarized lens.

These are both valid points and should be taken into account.  The same can be said for motorcylists.  I work in Harley country and some riders have problems with how their face shields and polarized lenses interact.  However, just because some have issues doesn't mean all motorcyclists will.  Again it's about asking the right questions and informing the patient of things to be aware of.  

But the total elimination of glare from a reflective surface shows how little the person who wrote it understands polarization, I won't even comment about an optician using it as basis for an arguement against polarization in all of aviation.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *But the total elimination of glare from a reflective surface shows how little the person who wrote it understands polarization, I won't even comment about an optician using it as basis for an arguement against polarization in all of aviation.
> 
> *



http://www.airlinepilotforums.com/re...unglasses.html

mike734 
New boss = Old boss

 

Joined APC: Mar 2005
Position: Ca B737
Posts: 1,634 







 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *warriordriver*  
_Ive been looking at polarized sunglasses,_



Polarized don't work on the MD-80. The windows get obscured and the digits of the DFCG look inop. 

Go to Costco and buy several. Try um and return the ones that don't work. 
__________________
Be Brief, Be Brilliant, Be Gone.

----------


## Murray O'Brien

I recently made bifocal rimless lookovers for a presbyopic commercial pilot who flies large passenger jets. He needs no distance correction, but his instruments are at intermediate and still needs full near correction for doing documentation. Used Trilogy D28 with bridge set very high in lenses giving uninterrupted distance vision and 13mm of intermediate for full view of instruments with 8mm seg height for full near correction. Uses these for night flying only. Will do a tinted pair later as a franklin for day time use. If ED trifocals were still available would have used those.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *  If ED trifocals were still available would have used those.
> 
> *



*E-D Trifocals*
*The seldom heard of and less used E-D trifocal (from Carl Zeiss Vision) consists of a distance correction in the entire upper half of the lens.* The intermediate correction is in the lower portion of the lens with a segment line that goes all the way across the width of the lens. It also has a flat-top segment containing the near add located within the bottom zone. The E-D trifocal is good for patients who may need a wide field of intermediate vision and who also need to see clearly at both distance and near.
    Spend time with your patients, ask questions, and listen carefully to their needs. As you do, you will find plenty of opportunities to solve their uncommon vision problems with uncommon lenses.

_Steven Robbins is Department Chair for Vision Care Technology at Tyler Junior College in Tyler, TX._

----------


## Murray O'Brien

Yep, the ED trifocal was a handy lens. R.I.P. ED trifocal along with Sola Optical lens casting in Adelaide South Australia. R.I.P. the Australian optical manufacturing industry :(

----------


## Chris Ryser

http://www.ibisworld.com.au/industry...aspx?indid=261

----------


## Diopterman

> http://www.ibisworld.com.au/industry...aspx?indid=261


Chris,

Have you ever flown a plane? Have you ever spent time talking with pilots? Have you ever taken the time to get out of the late 50's and 60's which you seem to be stuck in, and learned anything new? Are you fearful that some of us may learn that polarized lenses are actually OK for most pilots and may not buy your outdated "Micro Tint" system?

Have you ever worked in Australia? 

What is your motive?

----------


## uncut

In defense of Chris...............

I believe Chris is trying to be informative, and after all this is an international site viewed by O's, the general public from all over the world.  Aviation rules, will vary from country to country.  Guidelines, and recommendations will also vary.  

I strongly believe that if a product could interfere with anyone's ability to function in an occupation, especially ones where, not only their own lives, but the lives of others are at risk................the product should not be used.   Just because a pilot may be flying a specific plane daily, that doesn't mean it's the only plane they fly, or may fly, in their career.

Locomotive engineers are also not allowed(in Canada) to use polarized lenses, and I've often thought they would benefit using them, due to the consistent sources of  natural polarized light, and the lower altitude that they "fly" at.....

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *In defense of Chris...............
> 
> I believe Chris is trying to be informative, and after all this is an international site viewed by O's, the general public from all over the world. Aviation rules, will vary from country to country. Guidelines, and recommendations will also vary. 
> 
> *



Thank you uncut, I am used to do a lot of research and the information I come up with is the one I post. It has nothing to do with rude people as the one posted above. I have been trying to find an airline manual but can not dig one up. I have been shown the one of Air Canada a few years back which states that their pilots have to wear and use G15 lenses.




> *Chris,
> 
> Have you ever flown a plane? Have you ever spent time talking with pilots? Have you ever taken the time to get out of the late 50's and 60's which you seem to be stuck in, and learned anything new? Are you fearful that some of us may learn that polarized lenses are actually OK for most pilots and may not buy your outdated "Micro Tint" system?
> 
> Have you ever worked in Australia? 
> 
> What is your motive? 
> 
> *



I usually do not even answer rude peoples post's, however this one smells of insult from the first word to the last. So I am going to leave it at that.

----------


## Uilleann

> Chris,
> 
> Have you ever flown a plane? Have you ever spent time talking with  pilots? Have you ever taken the time to get out of the late 50's and  60's which you seem to be stuck in, and learned anything new? Are you  fearful that some of us may learn that polarized lenses are actually OK  for most pilots and may not buy your outdated "Micro Tint" system?
> 
> Have you ever worked in Australia? 
> 
> What is your motive?


Rude and insulting?   Perhaps you  would be better served to answer Diopterman's question as it does have direct  correlation to the topic.  The boards here are rife already with  regurgitated nonsense that others expect you should take on blind  faith.  Despite their being mounds of evidence to the contrary.  If you  genuinely are in fact attempting to be helpful, first hand experience  with the lenses and environment this thread relates to.  And even then -  realize your own experience will not be that of everyone else.

Attachment 7967Attachment 7968 

When  soaring last weekend, none of the gauges, nor the polycarbonate canopy  exhibited anything near a black-out state, or for that matter were even  greyed out.  Traffic at 15-20 miles was perfectly visible (extremely easily actually), as was sun  glint off the wings/fuselage/windscreen etc. of said traffic.  Obviously  there will be odd cases that will contra-indicate the use of polar  lenses, but to state blindly that no pilot should ever wear them because a government  suggestion from 50 years ago said so is doing noone a favor.

----------


## uncut

Beautiful pics!, Uilleann......................what type of camera and filter did you use?

----------


## rbaker

I've taken thousands of photos both on the ground and in the air with a polorized lens filter. I have never paid the slightest attention to the orientation of the filter and all the photos come out just fine. Quite frankly, I don't think it makes any difference.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Rude and insulting? Perhaps you would be better served to answer Diopterman's question as it does have direct correlation to the topic. 
> 
> *




I have no intent of answering rude people who in my opinion are un-educated and have a primitive mentality and attitude.

It seems that nobody cares to follow the subject of the original question and title of this thread which is:

*"Thread: Glasses for an airline pilot ".

*It now turns out that you are not an airline pilot*, you are a glider pilot*, which is a hobby affair. You have a wonderful hobby*, but I would not want to be your passenger* if you'd be flying a 737 from Arizona to Miami tomorrow, without any additional and complex training on your part.

And it is not fair to make a judgment on government regulations without being a certified professional, be it Australia, the UK or the USA. 

The instrumentation of a glider plane as can be seen on your very nice pictures. They are plain basic, 6 of them.

Airspeed indicator

Attitude indicator

Altimeter


Turn coordinator

Horizontal situation indicator

Vertical speed indicator






History: These six so-called primary instruments were positioned slap in front of the pilot, where he or she couldn't miss them, while other gauges like the engine instrumentation was clustered around them. To begin with, there weren't many other gauges, but aircraft kept getting more and more complex, and as time passed there was further standardisation, and engine instruments, for example, began to be placed near the center of the panel. This was an important development, because it made it possible for pilots to be taught a scanning method that worked in every aircraft, and commercial pilots repeated this so often that it became second nature. 

However, as more time passed and aircraft became more complex, additional flight instruments found their way onto panels, and the instrument scan became more and more complex, making a second pilot essential. Examples of these new instruments include Omega, Loran, INS, dual VOR and ILS instruments, extra ADF receivers and such wonderments as doppler navigation systems. Before long, it wasn't uncommon for an airliner to have a couple of dozen separate dials on the center instrument panel, and eventually the proliferation of gauges became so great that a third crew member, the Flight Engineer, had to be added, just to keep track of what the power plants were up to at any given moment. 

However, as more time passed and aircraft became more complex, additional flight instruments found their way onto panels, and the instrument scan became more and more complex, making a second pilot essential. Examples of these new instruments include Omega, Loran, INS, dual VOR and ILS instruments, extra ADF receivers and such wonderments as doppler navigation systems. Before long, it wasn't uncommon for an airliner to have a couple of dozen separate dials on the center instrument panel, and eventually the proliferation of gauges became so great that a third crew member, the Flight Engineer, had to be added, just to keep track of what the power plants were up to at any given moment. 

See a lot more including pictures at: http://www.flightsim.com/main/howto/glass/glass.htm


So I would suggest that when discussing vision problems or vision solutions for certain professions does follow what this profession is really doing, and not steer opinions towards a side branch of the same which could be less complex.
Furthermore, professional airline pilots have their home base usually close to a large commercial airport and will buy their glasses at a B+M store somewhere around home, or in Hong Kong.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I have a FedEx 747 pilot that loves his polarized lenses and has no trouble.

----------


## Uilleann

Oh Chris - how is it that you've come to be SUCH a douche?  As with most all of my educational, vocational and "hobby" experience, I have mentioned some of it here over the years, but not ALL of it.  I fly sailplanes as an incredibly enjoyable experience when time and life allow.  However your assessment that this is the only type of A/C I fly, or have ever flown is - just like the rest of your analysis in the course of this thread (and many others here sadly) - is patently false.  But hey - if your selling your product to the masses...who cares right?

Oh and by the way - your avionics list is completely wrong.  You could have said: Airspeed indicator, Vert speed-A, Vert speed-D, G meter, Alt and Flight computer, and been a bit closer.  I'll leave you to do the research and figure out which is which.  The D-radio was out of view but it was just as clear via polar suns as everything else.

The pictures were taken with my cell phone camera and no filter - to do nothing more than share the experience and my own love of flight with others here perhaps interested in that aspect.  The DG 1000 we were up in happens to belong to two of my good friends (and patients) who fly Boeing and Airbus A/C for United and Delta.  Both happen to wear polar suns as well as non when they fly depending on particular A/C type and conditions.  The day was good, if not a bit bumpy, with fair lift and some awesome ridge soaring.  Almost tangles with a couple of nuts up in their powered para-sails (three wheeled lawn mowers!)

----------


## chip anderson

Geeze and you fellas thought I was getting nasty.

----------


## EyeCare Rich

The whole point I believe that needs to be made here is that as the optician, you need to ask your patient lots of questions, and get to know them, just like you would any patient.  Weed out what the individual patient wants/needs/desires and make your spectacles accordingly!  Chip you hit it right on the first response of the whole thread.  50 years might be enough experience eh?  :Wink:

----------


## AngryFish

Searched for an ED or FD trifocal without success ended up with a ex-trifocal and he loves it. "Best he has ever had" he claims. He says landing is the most critical time for him visually. The FD or ED would have been better if any one knows if it is possible to get these or a bunch of uncut blanks please let me know.

----------


## Murray O'Brien

Angryfish. To the best of my knowledge production of the ED trifocal ceased when the casting facility at SOLA in Adelaide shut down a couple of years ago. You can still "make" an ED trifocal however by doing it as a "Franklin" with a D-seg in the lower portion. I would also suggest that private labs may be the only ones that have any ED blanks left as SOLA (Zeiss) would have trashed all their remaining stock. Good luck finding them though!

----------


## NCspecs

I'm problem solving with a pilot right now- just got off of the phone with him. I don't mind the "engineer" frame of mind that comes with working with pilots but this one is a good-looking, dapper guy who had LASIK with the intent of never becoming a presbyope (Yeah, good luck with that!). He wanted a progressive and, against my better judgement, I fit him in one (comfort enhanced, please don't start groaning). I'm considering a few options including the Zeiss Individual, an Autograph, or just a plain ole Trifocal. It's the same story, he is struggling with differences in focus, has to keep his head perfectly still during landing , and encounters glare in the peripheral when looking at bright landing lights at night. In my gut I feel like the Trifocal is going to be the answer but I have to get around his ego before I can fit the guy. 

Oh, and I've noticed that during my absence the pissing matches haven't ceased. Nice. ;)

----------


## rickyforever

> The answer to this question is there is no real answer.  Just like with any patient you have to ask the "lifestyle" or in this case "flightstyle" questions.  Each cockpit is different as is each pilot's preferences.  For example, my family only flys WACO airplanes from the 20s-40s.  All the instruments are set at an excellent intermediate height with no LCD.
> 
> You have to determine from him what his flight experience consists of and what his needs as a pilot are.  
> 
> I often hear inexperienced or poorly educated opticians say pilots can never wear polarized.  There is little farther from the truth.  There certainly are a segment of the piloting community who would have their flight performance hampered by polarized, but to make a blanket statement that no pilot should ever wear polarized is incorrecr.  Talk to him, find his needs and the right lens will present itself to you.  however, after asking the right questions if you still are stumped as to how to best suit your patients needs, post the specifics and maybe someone can help focus you to the right areas and give you pros and cons to what he will run into with various lenses.


U R right, it depends

----------


## Chris Ryser

Airline pilots also have their manuals issued by their employer that deals with this issue and have to be followed.

----------


## peter merrington

Have a Cessena pilot who wants new e d trifocals (existing happy wearer), we have our own lab but Sola/Zeiss have discontinued them. Does anyone know a blank supplier or any other suggestion?

----------


## Michael Walach

Hi, give me a call, Quest Lab can make it for you. 727-581-4100; cell: 727-251-3129. Ask for Michael

----------


## Murray O'Brien

You can still "make" an ED trifocal however by doing it as a "Franklin" with a D-seg in the lower portion. Do you have any staff who can make a franklin? They're getting rare now!

----------


## Michael Walach

Yes, we do them every day. You can reach me at 727-581-4199 or questlab@tampabay.rr.com

----------


## Michael Walach

Peter, quest lab e-mail: questlab@tampabay.rr.com

----------


## Roscoe

If you're still interested in this, you might look into Vedalo HD.  They have great products for aviation, driving, golfing, and more.  From what I hear from the aviation community, it's become go-to lens of choice.  http://www.vedalohd.com/aviator-sunglasses/

----------


## Browman

> U R right, it depends


IME, pilots being able to wear polarized are the _exception_. I'd rather err on the side of caution; if a pilot is able to wear polarized, he'll know it, and tell me. Otherwise, I'd rather approach it with the same mentality I would a firearm: Assume it's loaded.

ETA: Recently had a pilot in the office, and someone who could not take a hint try to sell him polarized sunglasses because "tints are _awful!_" The guy just kept getting more and more frustrated saying that he could not wear them in the cockpit and trying to explain why not. Needless to say, he did not get RX suns from us.

----------


## Speed

> You can still "make" an ED trifocal however by doing it as a "Franklin" with a D-seg in the lower portion. Do you have any staff who can make a franklin? They're getting rare now!


I would guess, ex with add 50% and a stick on D

----------


## perro

> I would guess, ex with add 50% and a stick on D


 Yes we've done that with success and we have also had quest lab laser a round seg onto a 50% add exec - client preferred it to ED

----------


## Chris Ryser

Commercial airline pilots have to wear glasses stipulated in their manuals. The same goes for sunglasses and  their colored lenses..

----------


## SharonB

> If you're still interested in this, you might look into Vedalo HD.  They have great products for aviation, driving, golfing, and more.  From what I hear from the aviation community, it's become go-to lens of choice.  http://www.vedalohd.com/aviator-sunglasses/


Ditto on Vedalo HD - good product!

----------

